# Anyone else deal with a mouth fetish?



## StrawberryLimerick (Mar 19, 2012)

Limerick loves to sit on my shoulder, and I'm content to let her most of the time. She'll hang out, sleep, play with my hair and lick my cheek if i make a kissing noise at her. And it's all well and fine until she sees my mouth...

Limerick has an obsession with trying to get IN my mouth.  If I yawn, looking away isn't good enough, she switches shoulders to try and cram her head in my mouth. If I say anything (like if im on the phone) she has to see if she can climb in there. I dont even have to open my mouth. As I sit here typing this, she sits on my shoulder half minding her own business and every now and then, she leans around, put paws on the corner of my mouth and tries to pry it open. I can't help but laugh, because she is soooo determined, but I also can't help but wonder...

Anyone else deal with this????


----------



## panton123 (Mar 22, 2012)

I know my buddy's female rat sometimes if he'd eat chips while sitting on the couch shed run over pry open his mouth and stick her head in and eat straight from his tongue.  
She was such a nice rat :3


----------



## StrawberryLimerick (Mar 19, 2012)

LOL that is funny! Limerick doesnt seem to care what I'm doing, she just decides her face needs to be in my mouth... werdo


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

Watson does that a bit if you make kissy noises she come and try's to lick your mouth all over, she gave me quite a shock once when I yawned and she stuck her head in and looked around. And if given the chance she will try and clean my teeth, I just view it as affection now. -smile-


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lily tries to lick open my mouth to see if there's anything good in there I think. When I yawn she puts her head in.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

My 8 month old boy does it. I finally got sick of it and opened my mouth he was licking the inside of my bottom lip. I found it weird lmao but ten again I had eaten a chocolate chip cookie beforehand


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

haha thats so funny! My rat has never done that, but she is interested in my eyes; she tries to lick them. I guess the corners of my eyes are a bit salty.


----------



## StrawberryLimerick (Mar 19, 2012)

JessyGene said:


> haha thats so funny! My rat has never done that, but she is interested in my eyes; she tries to lick them. I guess the corners of my eyes are a bit salty.


Limerick does that from time to time, too. She also has a strange fascination with my toes. But this mouth deal .. lol


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

YES! My boys and girls ALWAYS do this. I have one girl, Jess, that if I yawn she'll actually push both her hands against the top and bottom of my mouth and try to pry it open further so that she can climb inside. It's craziness. Basil also likes to stick his tongue on my bottom lip and then put one hand on my chin and push his nose all the way in. If he gets half a chance he'll start licking my tongue. My rats are OBSESSED with my mouth.


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Babs said:


> YES! My boys and girls ALWAYS do this. I have one girl, Jess, that if I yawn she'll actually push both her hands against the top and bottom of my mouth and try to pry it open further so that she can climb inside. It's craziness. Basil also likes to stick his tongue on my bottom lip and then put one hand on my chin and push his nose all the way in. If he gets half a chance he'll start licking my tongue. My rats are OBSESSED with my mouth.



Lily frenched me last night. I was yawning and she stuck her head inside my mouth and licked my tongue!


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had my baby rats do that a couple times. However, baby chickens also like doing that, haha. I've had teeny little chickens hop right into my open mouth before, soooo...


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol my rats cant get enough of my ears, Sherlock and Bug just stuff their whole face in! Maybe they are looking for hidden treasure lol.


----------



## Raex (Sep 13, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

hahaha i have one rat in love with my mouth and the other with ears!! my husband had Sparty digging into his ear last night lol and Roxy will use her little hands to pry open my mouth, or any bodies if they let her, and stick her head in, once she tried to climb all the way in! no thanks Roxy, i dont want to taste rat for days! haha


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

LMAO thats a good one Raex!


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

My zero is obsessed with trying to go in my mouth and Binx is starting to aswell, I swear Zero told her that that's where the food goes! Zero can't be around if you chew gum, she sits on yous chest and waits till she can grab it them runs off.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

oh my hahaha what a stinker! Roxy has snagged my gum once before, she likes the dessert ones, if its mint she leaves it alone haha


----------

